# Here ya go



## bigsmiff (Jun 29, 2007)

Dyslexics of the world...Untie!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

erehw od I etinu?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you hear about the dyslexic agnostic insomniac?

He would lay awake at night wondering if there was a Dog!


----------



## KenIdaho (Dec 4, 2002)

Did you hear about the help group Mothers against Dyslexic

DAM


----------

